# How to tell how much CO2 is left in the tank



## jschlosser (Apr 11, 2010)

The left gauge on the regulator (tank side) is at 60 while the left side gauge (bubble counter side) bobs between 0 and 5. 

How do I know how much gas is left in the tank? 

I am about to go out of town for 2 weeks and the tank has been in service for 16 days. My plan has been to just swap out the tanks as needed, not have two of them here. My husband can easily swap them out but I don't want to have to have him take that much responsibility for the tank while I am gone. Worst case is I swap it tomorrow and waste a few bucks worth of gas, but it would be nice to be able to tell what is in the tank.


----------



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

*I think the left gauge tells you how much you have left in the tank. It measures the pressure still in the tank. The right gauge I'm not sure, measures the pressure coming out? Because I notice when I mess with the needle valve, the right gauge fluctuates.*


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

its the left gauge, If it has the measurements in 100's up into the 1000's thats the tank gauge.


----------



## jschlosser (Apr 11, 2010)

I finally found something on the web to tell me how to read the gauges and which was which. So, as of yesterday, it stood at 500 psi. I will be back in 11 days, so I think it will hold out until then. At what point should I shut it off or ask my husband to shut it off? I know I shouldn't run it until empty. I am already on the road and forgot to bring it in to swap yesterday. Speaking of which, how is it that CO2 costs more than propane? I am paying $14 for 5lbs but the shop closer to the house that is open on Saturdays gets $25 for 5lbs.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

I pay 11 for 5 pounds here.

Have him watch the gauge, around 200 psi Id pull it maybe even 100 psi. I dont let mine fall below 200psi.

How do you have it set up? I run mine on a Ph meter so that turns on and off with Ph level.


----------

